# 2007 5 Series Pricing



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Here's the pricing changes for the 2007 5 Series. Also, BMW will be including 4 years of BMW Assist instead of 1 year which represents a $720 value.

Pricing is effective March 1, 2006.



525i.... $1,000 more than 2006 = $43,500
525xi....$1,000 more than 2006 = $45,700
530i .....$700 more than 2006 = $47,500
530xi.....$700 more than 2006 = $49,700
550i.......$1,100 more than 2006 = $58,500
530xiT......$700 more than 2006 = $52,100

HD Radio 653 = $500
Night Vision 611 = $2,200

Sport Package (now includes 20-way Multi-contour seats, a $1,200 value and Sport Steering wheel on all models)

2006 2007 change
525i $2,000 $2,500 $500
525xi $700 $1,300 $600
530i $2,300 $2,800 $500
530xi $700 $1,300 $600
550i $2,300 $2,800 $500
530xiT $700 $1,300 $600


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

I am wondering, why such a big raise from the 2006 to 2007 on the base car?
Do you also have the order guide and detailed pricing list you can post, PM or email me?

thanks.

Also, this NEW tire pressure monitor - what is the difference between the old and new? does this one actually tell you the PSI?

andy


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I thought BMW Assist only came as a separate option or as part of the Premium Package. Is it now standard on the base car?



adrian's bmw said:


> Here's the pricing changes for the 2007 5 Series. Also, BMW will be including 4 years of BMW Assist instead of 1 year which represents a $720 value.
> 
> Pricing is effective March 1, 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Yikes! That's a 25% hike for the sport package!


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

Vitacura said:


> Yikes! That's a 25% hike for the sport package!


But you get more than before...


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

BMW assist and bluetooth is included on 2006 base 525i. A 1 year subscription was included.. now it's 4 years for 2007.

Sport package going up 25%?? Hmm, on a 2006 530i with sport $2,300 vs 07 with sport and comfort seats ($1,200) $2,800 and a sport steering wheel. Looks like a great deal to me.:dunno: Looks like a price reduction when comfort or "multi-contour" seats are factored in.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> Also, BMW will be including 4 years of BMW Assist instead of 1 year which represents a $720 value.


Assuming you assign any value to BMW Assist, which I do not. I've never renewed it past the initial 12 month free period (since I've never used it).


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks, Adrian!! Now I can see how many cheeseburgers the 550i is gonna cost me... :eeps:


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, but you get the $1,200 comfort seats for the $500 increase in sports pkg. Oh and the sports steering wheel.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

BMW Assist is way over priced and people are not renewing. Consequently, in order to keep the 3rd party company happy they have to include (raise the price) BMWASSIST with a 4 year plan.

4 years roadside assistance is adequate for most and is included in every car . I never used BMWASSIST except to test. It is nice it will call for help if you are in an accident, but $240 per year is a bit much. Plus half the time it won't even connect. :dunno:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotcha! Missed that one line. Makes sense now :thumbup:


----------



## tcoz (Sep 10, 2005)

stream said:


> Assuming you assign any value to BMW Assist, which I do not. I've never renewed it past the initial 12 month free period (since I've never used it).


Since Roadside Assistance is part of the warranty and not part of BMW Assist, if you don't renew BMW Assist, can you still contact Roadside Assistance using the iDrive or the button, or is that deactivated and you have to use a cellphone?


----------



## gongju (Feb 24, 2006)

So I guess that means no MSport Package... think they'll offer it the following year?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess I just got lucky the year I bought mine, but when I found out that the BBS RXII came with the sport it was a no brainer. Now it's $3,500 to add the wheels (where's the credit for the other rims?).


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> *BMW Assist is way over priced and people are not renewing. *Consequently, in order to keep the 3rd party company happy they have to include (raise the price) BMWASSIST with a 4 year plan.
> 
> 4 years roadside assistance is adequate for most and is included in every car . I never used BMWASSIST except to test. It is nice it will call for help if you are in an accident, but $240 per year is a bit much. Plus half the time it won't even connect. :dunno:


NOT when compared with other services.

GM's OnStar: $16+ per month

BMW Assist: $18+ per month

Seems pretty in line with the market to me. 

I would hardly call that over priced... it would be better to say that you simply don't see any value in it for your lifestyle and taste. :thumbup:


----------



## orb0554 (Feb 23, 2006)

What is the wholesale ED pricing for the 530i?
I know the base went up $700 over MY06.


----------



## peace4 (Feb 8, 2006)

What is 2007 5 series ED base prices?
What is the invoice for new sports and satellite options?
PLanning 550i ED later in the fall.


----------



## jjmdx (Oct 11, 2005)

peace4 said:


> What is 2007 5 series ED base prices?
> What is the invoice for new sports and satellite options?
> PLanning 550i ED later in the fall.


got this from the E60 forum... the scan is kind of hard to read, but you'll be able to figure out those numbers... enjoy...


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> NOT when compared with other services.
> 
> GM's OnStar: $16+ per month
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon. We all know OnStar has a few more features.

Side note: I've tried to use Assist twice in the Z4 when the battery died within the first 2k miles-- to no avail because the battery was dead :rofl:


----------



## theadtoo (Feb 18, 2006)

*2007 3 series pricing?*

Thanks for posting the 5 series pricing. Any idea on 2007 3 series pricing or when it might be available? Thanks,


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

theadtoo said:


> Thanks for posting the 5 series pricing. Any idea on 2007 3 series pricing or when it might be available? Thanks,


It'll likely come out in late August.


----------



## Daddy-X (Mar 14, 2006)

They're not doing you any additional favor including the extra years of BMWASSIST for 2007. BMW recently extended all new cars still under the program to 4 years and 6 years for their CPO program. You should have got a new card in the mail if you meet either of these criteria. If you have a BMWFS Credit Card, you get the coverage free for the life of your vehicle. Not worth much at all. It's AAA with the BMW name slapped on it.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thought I'd mention that the E60 forum has a the price sheet posted for the 5-series. Look for a ! stickied post at the top.


----------



## mnacht (Jun 12, 2006)

jjmdx said:


> got this from the E60 forum... the scan is kind of hard to read, but you'll be able to figure out those numbers... enjoy...


Thanksfor the 07 530 pricing information. I am ready to trade in my 03 X5 and will be getting a 530 through ED. I have been looking for wholesale ED pricing for the 530 as everyone states it's better to negotiate up as opposed to negotiate down. Does anyone have information on this?? Also, should I be calculating an ED discount on options or just work from a discounted ED base price. Thanks in advance for your assistance


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Just look up the stickies at the top of the E60 forum. The PDF Files have all the information you need.


----------

